# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τραυματισμένο/Άρρωστο περιστέρι

## alexakostoni

Καθώς εχθές πήγαινα για προπόνηση συνάντησα αυτό το πλασματακι με το κεφάλι μέσα σαν να μην έχει λαιμό.
Αμέσως πλησίασα να δω τι έχει και με άφησε να το ακούμπησε βέβαια δεν έβαλα το χέρι αλλά με το πόδι. Είδα ότι δεν πέταξε απλά περπατούσε αλλά όχι φοβησμενο απλα σαν ένα ήμερο πουλάκι. 
Καθώς είδα το μάτι του ένα κλειστό έτσι το πήρα σε ένα κουτάκι πήγαμε σε κτηνίατρο που είναι και φυλοζωικη εκεί, αλλά μας είπαν να το κρατήσουμε και να το πάω σήμερα το πρωί για να το μεταφέρουν Πρέβεζα που υπάρχει κάποιο γράφειο σχετικά με την φροντίδα άγριων πτηνών! 
Το πουλάκι βρίσκεται εκεί τώρα ελπίζω να στα καλά αυτά χέρια να γίνει γρήγορα καλά και να επιστρέψει άμεσα στην φύση του!! 
Το χτυπημένο μολυσμένο ματάκι τού

Και το κανονικό.. 


Στάλθηκε από το CUBOT DINOSAUR μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλά έκανες Αλέξανδρε. Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα το αναλάβουν μία χαρά. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι περιστέρι και όχι δεκαοχτούρα, οπότε αλλάζω και τον τίτλο. Ευτυχώς που το είδες εσύ, αν ήταν άλλος θα το είχε παρατήσει εκεί.

Περιμένουμε νέα από την εξέλιξή της κατάστασης του και γιατί όχι κάποια φωτογραφία ή βίντεο από την επανένταξη του. Σου είπαν που θα το αφήσουν όταν γίνει καλά; Καλύτερα θα ήταν εκεί που βρέθηκε.  :Big Grin: 

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε για την αξιέπαινη πράξη σου!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, το έσωσες απο τις γάτες. Το ματάκι φαίνεται να σαν να το έχει χάσει καιρό.

Είχα και εγώ ένα περιστεράκι μονοφθάλμο όταν ήμουν παιδί αλλά είχε πρόβλημα στο να πετάξει σωστά, δεν έβλεπε σφαιρικά υποθέτω. Δεν ξέρω αν στην φύση μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν με ένα ματάκι να προσανατολιστούν.

Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει το περιστεράκι σου.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο στο ματι , μπορει να ειναι και σπυρι προσβολης απο ευλογια

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο,που το μάζεψες, το καημένουλικο...ακόμα και αν δεν γίνει εντελώς καλα, οπωσδηποτε θα το φροντίσουν, οπως πρεπει.

----------

